# Duke Nukem 3d With Windows Xp



## NVRENUF (Oct 31, 2004)

Hi people i have been trying to get the Duke3d working with windows xp
as u all know its just the sound that gives the problem.
comes out all garbled and stuff

i have downloaded so many documents off the net telling me how to get it to work but either doing it wrong or they dont work

has anyone done this and can get it to work please help

misssing those old one on one days,...

Thanks all in advance.

Tim


----------



## alex_holker (Sep 28, 2003)

You posted in the wrong forum: this forum is for games on the forums, you'd get more replies in the Games forum: http://forums.techguy.org/f57-s.html

You should be able to PM a mod, and get them to move this there.

Alex


----------



## NVRENUF (Oct 31, 2004)

thanks can a mod please move this if they see it please..


----------



## xgerryx (May 16, 2003)

NVRENUF
Hit the little red tri-angle top right of the post window. Make the request from there.


----------



## angelize56 (Apr 17, 2002)

Welcome to TSG NVRENUF: I requested your thread be moved for you!  Take care! angel


----------



## NVRENUF (Oct 31, 2004)

thanks it can be deleted if ya like i started a new one there


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Duplicate topics are not allowed. You have a thread open here:

http://forums.techguy.org/showthread.php?t=290832


----------

